# My 8.1l GMC and Fisher MM2



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

[img/]http://flic.kr/p/dg5D9Z[/img]


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

http://flic.kr/p/dg5D9Z


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

So this is nutty, there's no other way for me to post pics other than the sticky? What is this format from the 90's? Imma delete this if there is a way....


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Paste the image URL not the page url


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm... That's what I thought I had. Try'n again!


Untitled by JTD Images, on Flickr


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

There we go. FYI "short" url's don't work on here...


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Great looking pickup, I love that color.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

nice truck you got there. how does the 8.1 push snow?


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

I always liked those style GMCs, plus that blue is sharp too! Nice!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

hey that used to have a boss on it? right?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dope looking truck.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

my duramax is the same color, looks great!!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice looking truck


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

oldbluehairhemi;1497592 said:


> nice truck you got there. how does the 8.1 push snow?


Dunno yet, this will be my first year with it. Signs are pointing to; quite good.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

Dan85;1497609 said:


> I always liked those style GMCs, plus that blue is sharp too! Nice!


Yeah man, I'll readily admit that the color was a major motivation for the purchase. I've always loved this color on a gmc 3/4 ton.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbadbrad;1497626 said:


> hey that used to have a boss on it? right?


Yes sir! It came with boss riggings (which are for sale in the classifieds btw) but the stealership only had fisher, which I prefer anyway so the deal was for that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

oldbluehairhemi;1497592 said:


> nice truck you got there. how does the 8.1 push snow?


You never have to worry about the pushing ability or power on the 8.1. The worry is how it pushes dollars out of your wallet at the pump.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

I would imagine it's a thristy little sucker.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking truck. How do you like the 8.1? Is it true that the 8.1's come with and Allison transmition?


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

Funny, I came the closest I ever have to running out of gas today. My last truck had a 36gal tank and 17mpg (1/2ton ford) so the timing of fueling takes some getting used to at 10mpg and 26gal.



A little close...


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

mercer_me;1498561 said:


> Nice looking truck. How do you like the 8.1? Is it true that the 8.1's come with and Allison transmition?


Yeah man. Just changed the trans fluid for the next 150,000mi. Got the contact info for an ex Allison fluids engineer from another forum.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

How many miles are on it, its clean?


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

Just rolled 78k



I do a little detailing on the side, so that's part of it, but it was in good shape to begin with. That's why I bought it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a wicked sharp looking truck. What part of Maine are you from?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

fullahead;1498238 said:


> Yes sir! It came with boss riggings (which are for sale in the classifieds btw) but the stealership only had fisher, which I prefer anyway so the deal was for that.


yup, that is my cousin's old truck! haha It was owned by an old man before him, it was parked in the winters before he bought it. he had a 7.5ft straight blade boss on it only used it one winter then he traded it for a half ton, kept the plow for his new truck. gas milage was killing him, he has a programmer for it still, that helped some. That truck does pull hard thou!! burry the speedo on it in no time quick! haha



mercer_me;1498561 said:


> Nice looking truck. How do you like the 8.1? Is it true that the 8.1's come with and Allison transmition?


yup that truck has an allison in it Will


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

The mods officially began last week.

Old lighting setup: 

Nothing against your cousin brad but I couldn't stand the white halogen cab lights. The new clear ones were too "fast and furious" for me so I tinted the back of them like the OEM lights.





While I was at it I changed the DRLs to amber. Looks totally badass on the bright blue.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

mercer_me;1498652 said:


> That is a wicked sharp looking truck. What part of Maine are you from?


I'm 'from' the Ellsworth/Acadia region, but now I live in Dedham ("Lucerne" when I'm feeling pretentious).


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbadbrad;1498675 said:


> yup, that is my cousin's old truck! haha It was owned by an old man before him, it was parked in the winters before he bought it. he had a 7.5ft straight blade boss on it only used it one winter then he traded it for a half ton, kept the plow for his new truck. gas milage was killing him, he has a programmer for it still, that helped some. That truck does pull hard thou!! burry the speedo on it in no time quick! haha
> 
> yup that truck has an allison in it Will


Man the Internet is crazy...

Thanks for the info! Thank your cousin for taking good care of her for me, I talked to him briefly when I found his old Craigslist post. I am curious as to why the drivers side window wasn't tinted and there were a few pieces of safety glass on the floor.... Maybe it's related to the shaky mirror? Haha

Also, if he ever feels like giving that tuner and intake away... I'm here.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

fullahead;1499022 said:


> Man the Internet is crazy...
> 
> Thanks for the info! Thank your cousin for taking good care of her for me, I talked to him briefly when I found his old Craigslist post. I am curious as to why the drivers side window wasn't tinted and there were a few pieces of safety glass on the floor.... Maybe it's related to the shaky mirror? Haha
> 
> Also, if he ever feels like giving that tuner and intake away... I'm here.


he was on his way home from work last winterand a guy swerved towards him to avoid a pot hole, and his mirror hit the other guys mirror and his broke off and went threw the window, it was in the winter so he never tinted the glass and traded it before doing it. Yeah I never cared for the cablights either! haha i think it was like that when he bought it. Did you use spray tint for the cab lights? i was thinking of trying it on mine. He had told me the other day that the guy who bought it called him and asked about it. He thought you were putting another boss on it, I showed him this the other day and told him that it finally put has a real plow on it now! haha


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Now that's a bad ass truck Thumbs Up I think all gm's shoulda came with amber DRL's from the factory cuz the amber looks way better then the plain white ones


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome looking truck. I love my 8.1L with the allison. It tows like a champ and im excited to plow with it this winter.. Going to put a 9 footer on mine..


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck. I was looking for an 8.1 but then a duramax pretty much fell into my lap. 10mpg at $4 a gallon has to sting a bit.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

10 MPG kinda sucks , but wait till your working it plowing and it goes to 5MPG. Duramax is a great option when working hard.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

jmac5058;1500745 said:


> 10 MPG kinda sucks , but wait till your working it plowing and it goes to 5MPG. Duramax is a great option when working hard.


Not a great option compared to an 8.1 for me. They make gas work trucks for a reason, for some people it's exactly what they need.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbadbrad;1499047 said:


> he was on his way home from work last winterand a guy swerved towards him to avoid a pot hole, and his mirror hit the other guys mirror and his broke off and went threw the window, it was in the winter so he never tinted the glass and traded it before doing it. Yeah I never cared for the cablights either! haha i think it was like that when he bought it. Did you use spray tint for the cab lights? i was thinking of trying it on mine. He had told me the other day that the guy who bought it called him and asked about it. He thought you were putting another boss on it, I showed him this the other day and told him that it finally put has a real plow on it now! haha


Wow, close call.

I did spray tint them, VHT NiteShades. Really could've just sprayed them with regular paint but I wanted to try this stuff out.

I have a cousin who's hard core Boss. He's a landscaper with a 2012 F350 PSD dually dump and a 9'2" V, I keep busting his balls that its not gonna push snow like my yellow plow.

Also, picture! 

Got a new to me Truxedo lo pro tonneau off Craigslist coming this week as well as a (drum roll...) new Whelen mini responder from strobesnmore.com on the way. Yes, it's overkill for a homeowner and a few other drives. No, I don't care.

Shout out to them, I messed up the addresses when ordering and instead of just muffing the order and not sending it they actually called to clarify! What a novel idea... Thanks strobesnmore.com


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

It's here! But I'm not, wife sent me a quick vid of it in her Volvo.


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

Some new pics.

The first push last month, with the responder on:









Scored an old 8ft katahdin welding rack for $125, a little work with the portable band saw and she fits like a glove:









A little massage with the grinder and a fresh coat of chassis-saver:









Last hand wash of the season after Fluid Film-ing the snot out of it:


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

That rack looks really good.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Well Jan got his plow up and running on his new truck with your old boss wiring! How's that intake and programer workng for ya?


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

bigbadbrad;1528192 said:


> Well Jan got his plow up and running on his new truck with your old boss wiring! How's that intake and programer workng for ya?


Glad to hear it. They're working about as well as any canned tune and intake do on a gas truck, picked up a little response which is nice. The biggest unexpected change was that the CAI took most of the drone -out- of the exhaust, which is completely the opposite of what they typically do, so for that I'm happy. I had lost track of how bad she droned until I put that intake on.

It's currently in the shop getting new front brake lines (they were able to save the bleeder screws, caliper change not required; bonus) tranny cooler, and oil cooler lines. My enthusiasm for tinkering on the truck myself wanes as the temperature drops, so off to the shop she goes.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

fullahead;1527846 said:


> Scored an old 8ft katahdin welding rack for $125, a little work with the portable band saw and she fits like a glove:


Nice rack. Those Katahdin Welding Racks are really nice. I don't like how they don't cap the end of the rails though. Hope the truck is going good for you!


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

mercer_me;1528780 said:


> Nice rack. Those Katahdin Welding Racks are really nice. I don't like how they don't cap the end of the rails though. Hope the truck is going good for you!


Oh they do cover the ends, I just cut that one down from an 8 footer and am too lazy to go bother my friend to weld another post by the back and put an end cap on. Not worth the time for a $125 rack. When you pay $600 for a new one you get end caps, and a proper length lol.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

fullahead;1529125 said:


> Oh they do cover the ends, I just cut that one down from an 8 footer and am too lazy to go bother my friend to weld another post by the back and put an end cap on. Not worth the time for a $125 rack. When you pay $600 for a new one you get end caps, and a proper length lol.


$600 for a new rack?!?!  That's crazy. I built my own for right around $100.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Trucks loookin sweet man Thumbs Up love that GM blue


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

SilverLT2;1529283 said:


> Trucks loookin sweet man Thumbs Up love that GM blue


Thanks man! I love the color too. I weirdly get comments about this truck nearly every time I drive it, people love it.

Got a short vid of my new lightbar for you guys;


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

How did you like the silent armors in the snow?


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

GMCHD plower;1529593 said:


> How did you like the silent armors in the snow?


Haven't had much yet, but I'm happy with them so far. Plenty of siping really makes a difference. I think they were the best option for the money that I was willing to spend.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have timbrens in the front or anything? Holds the plow really well!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice truck, would match my '96 nice! Plan on putting some tow mirrors her?


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice truck!!!! I have an 8.1 allison with 4.10 gears most Ive gotten is 11mpg. Plowing is around 7 and thats with wet heavy snow about 5inches. The truck is great with the cattle trailer it walks away with it.


----------

